# testing an extension



## chrisg (Nov 3, 2009)

hello,
ive got a homer to wire an extension and change the distribution board e.t.c. 
All the circuits in the extension will be new circuits.
I was wondering if all the circuits new and existing would need to be tested or just the new ones? 
Also, would i be able to test and sign it off or could i do all the work then leave it for someone else to come and test?
Im 17th edition but no 2391 certificate, although testing and inspection was part of my apprenticeship and trade test. I would also have to borrow a tester from somewhere!


----------



## nobber (Nov 30, 2009)

i do belive compleation certificates need to be filed by " a compitant person" now providing you can stand up in court and prove you are compitant (if things get on top) then you should be ok but also bare in mind that the testing and inspection you did as part of you apprentiship is very minimal and does not realy explain why you get the readings you do or even tell you very much as to weather total compliance with the regs is there i would be tempted to part with some hard earned, and pay someone else to do it then you know your not going to be hung.

as for testing all circuits this is not nessasary providing you have cheched all the nessasary ie. charictoristics of existing supply, max demand, ect 

hope this helps

oh ps i not hundred percent about the building regs noth of the border but down here all extentions or any building that needs planning permision also needs to be tested by a appproved "part p" installer or aranged with buildings inspector prior to construction that you are going to test yourself


----------

